# Every ideal trait for the face.



## reptiles (Apr 9, 2021)

*The ideal lower jaw contains these features *


Chin to philtrum ratio of 1/2 meaning your chin is x2 .5longer than your philtrum.

Tight hyoid skin.

Equal jaw ratios 1/3rd spaced out if done correct it should give your entire jaw a trapzoid looking appearance.

the chin should project down and forwards at the bottom however the top part of the chin should curve in behind the bottom chin a little bit or else if you have a flat face it just helps to add to it it's very disgusting to a face.

A forward grown mandible by this i mean your mandible should ideally project past your brow ridge by 3 to 2 mm.

Your gonial angle should ideally be around 110 this will make your mandible more horizontal to the ground.

You ramus should also be longer this will make your mandible more straighter combined with an gonial angle of 110 this is the ideal jaw line.

*The ideal upper jaw contains these features.*

a compact midface ratio of 1 to 1 or the horizontal distance between each irid and the vertical distance between the irid and the top lip.

High set cheek bones.

Dove tailing or hollow cheek bones. The hollow cheek seeps into the skin a little bit it's still attractive but it's got a niche appeal the ideal is the dove tailing cheek bones which is caused by a laterally protruding cheek area this can be seen in either high set or low set cheek bones but the high set ones are the most masculine types.

A recessed maxilla your maxilla should project atleast 3 mm infront of your lids anything less will add to facial flatness though you can still look good while having a flat maxilla if you have a straight mandible, a prominent chin, an gonial angle 110 as long as it's your only failo you can still possible look with a flat maxilla.


*The perfect nose.*


1 A nasio lobial angle of 105 is ideal for males it stops the dreaded up turned nose and the not so dreaded low turned noses.

2 The height to length ratio of your nose should be 3 to 2 the height of the nose should be 1.5 x longer than the width of the nose.

3 The length of your width should be exactly 1/4 the overall distance of your entire face.

4 A having a straight nose this is crucial for facial harmony your cranium should curve down straight and align with the nose.

5 Having a straight nose with an angle of 35 going down 

The ideal eyes.

1 The height to width ratio of the eyes should be 1 to 3 meaning your eyes should be 3 times longer in width than your vertical height of your eyes.

2 Having an almond eye shape.

3 Having eye spacing that is 1 breth apart from 1 another.

4 Deep set eyes.

5 Compact orbits

6 A postive canthal tilt.

7 a down wards grown medial canthus.

8 Upper eye lid exposure.

9 having very little scheral show or keeping it to the minimum.

10 The eye colour should be youth full and vagrant ideally blue or green is the best eye colour but this isn't that important the structure of the eye lids matter more.

11 Having darker eye brows.

12 Pct for the eye brows

13 Eye brows to eye distance the closer it is the more ideal it is.

The perfect head shape, and skull


1 Having a full head of hair.

2 Hair colour it should be blonde black or brown just something that implies youth.

3 Having full facial leaness this is arguable 1 of the most important factors when it comes to looks.

4 No wrinkles and nasio lobial folds.

5 Noe eye bags under eyes

6 Having a healthy skin tonne.

7 Straight white theeth.

8 having Full equal 3rds of the face.

9 Face width to height ratio should be 3/2 

10 thick neck

11 The face cranium ratio should be 1 to 1 meaning your splancho cranium and your neuro craium should be equal.


----------



## TedKazanski (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Preston (Apr 9, 2021)

HIGH EFFORT POST BHAI WILL READ L8R.ON A SIDE NOT I DON'T SEE YOU POST VERY OFTEN THESE DAYS,WHAT HAPPENED?


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Apr 9, 2021)

i have all of these


----------



## Austrian Oak (Apr 9, 2021)

Just be perfect bro


----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 9, 2021)

TedKazanski said:


> View attachment 1082348
> View attachment 1082349
> View attachment 1082350


Looks insane


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 9, 2021)

I saw a guy with that face the other day
but he was bald


----------



## recessed (Apr 9, 2021)

i have all of those yet im subhuman
over


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 9, 2021)

JFL Isn't he using the nasolabial fold guy at the second video as a bad example?
i'm done


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 9, 2021)

just be him theory


----------



## Ada Mustang (Apr 9, 2021)

reptiles said:


> *The ideal lower jaw contains these features *
> 
> 
> Chin to philtrum ratio of 1/2 meaning your chin is x2 .5longer than your philtrum.
> ...



High effort although i disagree about the whole concept of objectifying male beauty. For example sean opry may have a higher ramus and shorter mandible but still be considerate beautiful whilst not being ideal according to this thread. Bone structure cannot be 100% objectified, nonetheless good thread


----------



## reptiles (Apr 9, 2021)

spiderchad said:


> Just be perfect bro




In the future i will augment my self to perfection in the real world those without talent are nothing but then those without talent can just just steal it from those who do have talent


----------



## Cain (Apr 9, 2021)

Chintuck22 said:


> For example sean opry may have a higher ramus and shorter mandible but still be considerate beautiful whilst not being ideal according to this thread.


You don't need to have every ideal trait to be good looking.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Apr 9, 2021)

Cain said:


> You don't need to have every ideal trait to be good looking.


Of course you don't, that's why i said that bone structure cannot be fully objectified


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 9, 2021)

reptiles said:


> 12 Pct for the eye brows


arent straight eyebrows more ideal?


----------



## reptiles (Apr 9, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> arent straight eyebrows more ideal?




There both good the but opry type is the ideal in my opinion


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 9, 2021)

reptiles said:


> *The ideal lower jaw contains these features *
> 
> 
> Chin to philtrum ratio of 1/2 meaning your chin is x2 .5longer than your philtrum.
> ...



Is that your channel? The videos are well done


----------



## Austrian Oak (Apr 9, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> just be him theory


I pray to Eriksen


----------



## betamanlet (Apr 9, 2021)

Chad has all ratios wrong and still gets laid without trying.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 9, 2021)

spiderchad said:


> I pray to Eriksen


pray to delon instead


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 9, 2021)

reptiles said:


> 4 No wrinkles and nasio lobial folds.


@Leo0509 do you see that?


----------



## MisterMercedes (Apr 9, 2021)

TedKazanski said:


> View attachment 1082348
> View attachment 1082349
> View attachment 1082350


What is his name?


----------



## Pretty (Apr 9, 2021)

Upvote the post u utter subhumans this is the best thread all week


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Apr 9, 2021)

Have you been looksmaxing?


----------



## Lars (Apr 9, 2021)

we dont deserve you reptiles


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 9, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> we dont deserve you reptiles


cuck jfl


----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 9, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> just be him theory


Looks like me of I had wider jaw and more chin height and fixed my philtrum fuckk

i need to do their things asap


----------



## Momstouch (Apr 9, 2021)

TedKazanski said:


> View attachment 1082348
> View attachment 1082349
> View attachment 1082350


This guy has chinky eyes tbh


----------



## Muneeb (Apr 10, 2021)

Can anyone explain Tight hyoid skin by mother and sister have very tight skin that causes this?


----------



## TedKazanski (Apr 13, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> What is his name?











Damián Álvarez (@damianalvarezt) • Instagram photos and videos


21K Followers, 1,337 Following, 773 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Damián Álvarez (@damianalvarezt)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 13, 2021)

1. Some of these features are MAINLY only exclusive to caucasians and specifically white caucasians. Like for example how likely are you to see black men with positively tilted thick eyebrows that are low set? Yeah there's broderick hunter and the other dude, but generally speaking it's very very very very rare that a 100% black man has a positively tilted thick eyebrows that are low set. There's other examples too like, colour, nobody aus coloured eyes except for europeans and european descendants.

Thst was the major flaw I saw on this video imo, Its impossible to have every feature if your race simply doesn't have those traits. This video basically only applies to caucasian males


----------



## reptiles (Apr 13, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> 1. Some of these features are MAINLY only exclusive to caucasians and specifically white caucasians. Like for example how likely are you to see black men with positively tilted thick eyebrows that are low set? Yeah there's broderick hunter and the other dude, but generally speaking it's very very very very rare that a 100% black man has a positively tilted thick eyebrows that are low set. There's other examples too like, colour, nobody aus coloured eyes except for europeans and european descendants.
> 
> Thst was the major flaw I saw on this video imo, Its impossible to have every feature if your race simply doesn't have those traits. This video basically only applies to caucasian males




Get surgery for the failos also these traits are never found 100 percent on any male that male was a morphed composite


----------



## zeke714 (Apr 13, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> 1. Some of these features are MAINLY only exclusive to caucasians and specifically white caucasians. Like for example how likely are you to see black men with positively tilted thick eyebrows that are low set? Yeah there's broderick hunter and the other dude, but generally speaking it's very very very very rare that a 100% black man has a positively tilted thick eyebrows that are low set. There's other examples too like, colour, nobody aus coloured eyes except for europeans and european descendants.
> 
> Thst was the major flaw I saw on this video imo, Its impossible to have every feature if your race simply doesn't have those traits. This video basically only applies to caucasian males


Everything aside from eye area and maybe hair can be applied to ethnics as well


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 13, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> Everything aside from eye area and maybe hair can be applied to ethnics as well


The wide nose shit can't, east asian men and african men can have really wife noses too


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 13, 2021)

reptiles said:


> Get surgery for the failos also these traits are never found 100 percent on any male that male was a morphed composite


Most black men will look fake af if they tried surgery to get low thick eyebrows that are positively tilted with their eye shape. It will ruin their harmony and face and therefore will look uncanny and worse .


----------



## reptiles (Apr 13, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Most black men will look fake af if they tried surgery to get low thick eyebrows that are positively tilted with their eye shape. It will ruin their harmony and face and therefore will look uncanny and worse .



Most curries which includes you won't most of us are caucasoids i seem to be gook mixed so i have a recessed maxilla


----------



## Soalian (Apr 13, 2021)

Only thing missing is LIPS, criminally underrated feature on here.

Width compared to nose, thickness, upper/lower lip ratio,..., they are very instrumental to a harmonious face IMO.


----------



## Soalian (Apr 13, 2021)

Is is Pietro Boselli?


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Apr 13, 2021)

i knew it was wheat waffles when i saw the title 
@reptiles is that your youtube account?


----------



## NYCcel (Apr 14, 2021)

reptiles said:


> 9 Face width to height ratio should be 3/2


This should be 2/3?


----------



## Sense (Apr 22, 2021)

Momstouch said:


> This guy has chinky eyes tbh


Ikr very aspie looking


----------



## Deleted member 9344 (Jun 1, 2021)

.


reptiles said:


> *The ideal lower jaw contains these features *
> 
> 
> Chin to philtrum ratio of 1/2 meaning your chin is x2 .5longer than your philtrum.
> ...



Gonial angle of 115° to 120° is ideal. I agree with everything else though.


----------



## Henry77 (Oct 1, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> 1. Some of these features are MAINLY only exclusive to caucasians and specifically white caucasians. Like for example how likely are you to see black men with positively tilted thick eyebrows that are low set? Yeah there's broderick hunter and the other dude, but generally speaking it's very very very very rare that a 100% black man has a positively tilted thick eyebrows that are low set. There's other examples too like, colour, nobody aus coloured eyes except for europeans and european descendants.
> 
> Thst was the major flaw I saw on this video imo, Its impossible to have every feature if your race simply doesn't have those traits. This video basically only applies to caucasian males


I'm from south asian dardic ethnicity and many of my family members are white blonde with blue eyes.


----------

